# Lots of Specials on XM this week!



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Lots going on at XM this week from the Major League All Star Game to NASCAR racing all weekend! XM is not just all about playing the hits XM gets you in tune with the artists themselves.

Here is whats happening this week on XM Radio!

Tuesday July 9th:

RAW World Premiere #12: Holiday Styles
RAW - XM 66
Listen For...
Holiday Styles, the second member of The Lox, debuts his solo album Gangsta And A Gentleman. Hear a cut off the album every hour all day long. 

Interview: Freddie McGregor
The Joint - XM 101
5 PM ET
Listen in on an interview with Lovers Rock Master, Freddie McGregor, one of the biggest stars in Reggae. Hear about his new album and growing up around Bob Marley.

73rd MLB All-Star Game - Live
ESPN Radio - XM 140
8 PM ET
Join Dan Shulman and Dave Campbell for a pre-game warm up at 8 PM ET, and live game coverage of Major League Baseball's 73rd All Star Game at 9 PM ET.

Subsoniq
XMU - XM 43
10 PM ET
The Doc moves the underground sound to a new night. Take a trip into his subterranean lair of beats, rhymes and consciousness. Premieres at 2XMZ. 

Wednesday July 10th:

An Hour with Cyndi Lauper
The 80s - Channel 8
3 PM ET
Crystal McKenzie from the Pure Crystal Show sits down
with one of the ultimate ladies of the 80s, Cyndi Lauper.
She talks about working on a new album and her latest
EP Shine.

Chewin' the Fat with Bela Fleck
Bluegrass Junction - XM 14
6 PM ET
Bela, a former member of the New Grass Revival, a founding member of the Flecktones and one of world's most renowned banjo players, has taken the banjo into the fields of Jazz and Classical Music.

On Stage At The Eckington 
On Broadway - XM 28
6 PM ET
Broadway Bill Schmalfeldt is your host as he features the original music of legendary pop performers in songs that have been chosen for upcoming Broadway musicals. The Boy From Oz, set to open in March, is about the life of Australian legend Peter Allen. Movin' Out, slated for an October opening, features the music of Billy Joel.

Thursday July 11th:

In The Ropes
BabbleOn - XM 167
5:15 PM ET
The voice of NWA Total Nonstop Action, Jeremy Borash gets in the
Ropes. Former host of WCW LIVE!, play-by-play announcer for WCW's Monday Nitro and WCW Thunder (TBS) programs is ready to give his pipes to the bad boys and girls of the NWA! 

One Nation Under A Groove
The Groove - XM 64
8 PM ET
Groove into part one of the history and evolution of
Funk in America with the likes of Bootsy, James, George and Parliament/Funkadelic.

Jam Nation: Show Premiere
XMU - XM 43
10 PM ET
We've added 8 more letters to "J," and 2 new hosts, 1 weekly Warren Haynes Report (of Gov't Mule) and put together the nation's premiere jamband show. Hear the premiere tonight at 2XMZ. 

Friday July 12th:

NASCAR Bud Pole Qualifying Race
NASCAR Radio - XM 144
4 PM ET
Go trackside at the NASCAR Bud Pole Qualifying Race from the
Tropicana 400 Chicagoland Speedway in Joliet, IL. (Encore broadcast at 8PM Daytona Time for the working fan.)

Hand of Grandfather
Fine Tuning - XM 111
10 PM ET
A Native American show with music from Spirit Keepers, Roybal and Tudjaat.

XMKids Rumpus Room Concert Series: Giant Kids!
XM Kids - XM 116
11 PM ET (note from Scott --- EEEkkk 11pm on the Kids Channel?)
Veteran alt-rockers They Might Be Giants jump into the
XM Kids Rumpus Room for a wild time, playing and
singing songs from their first-ever CD for kids and
families called No! Encore presentations Saturday at
6AM and 2PM, and Sunday at 12PM ET.

Saturday July 13th:

Words & Music: New & Notable
Beyond Jazz - XM 72
Noon ET
Spend the day with twelve artists with new releases including Pat
Metheny, Dave Samuels of Caribbean Jazz Project, Cassandra Wilson, Nnenna Freelon, John Scofield and Jimmy Haslip of the Yellowjackets. Join us each hour for conversation segments between Noon-Midnight ET followed by cuts from these hot, new releases. Rescheduled from June 29 due to technical difficulties. 

Visits With The Legends #26: Willie Nelson
America - XM 10
6 PM ET
Country music legend, and Country Music Hall of Fame
member Bill Anderson visits with country legend Willie
Nelson. 

Regression Therapy
BPM - XM 81
11 PM ET
A special edition of BPM's Therapy mix with an hour of club classics
mixed by Maxwell House.

Big Ass Rock Song Countdown
The 90s - XM 9
Midnight ET
The first ever really, really, big ass rock song countdown. Kane counts down the largest 518 rock songs of the decade. From Hootie to Alanis. All weekend long, begins Saturday at Midnight ET.

Sunday July 14th:

Stained Glass 
America - XM 10
7 AM ET
The songs of faith and country come together for an hour of spiritual country in this pilot episode of Stained Glass.

Grateful Dead Hour #719
Deep Tracks - XM 40
9 AM ET
Rare and unreleased Dead Show from the Shoreline Amphitheater in Mountain View, CA from May 22, 1993.

Tropicana 400 NASCAR Winston Cup Race
NASCAR Radio - XM 144
2 PM ET
Follow the Tropicana 400 NASCAR Winston Cup race from the
Chicagoland Speedway in Joliet, IL. (Encore broadcast at Midnight
Daytona Time for the working fan.)

Visits with The Legends #35: Barbara Fairchild
America - XM 10
5 PM ET
Country music legend, and Country Music Hall of Fame
member Bill Anderson visits with country legend
Barbara Fairchild. 

For more information on XM please visit XMradio.COM and when you visit tell them SatRadioTalk.COM sent ya!


----------

